

Humans: The Next Platform - geoffwoo
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/18/humans-the-next-platform/

======
jcfrei
Wealth already causes a large division in biology. Although as of now it's
still confined to the phenotype of humans (better nutrition leads to better
physical development and higher performance, mental or physical). However if
recent advancements in biotech continue this might soon affect the genotype as
well and that's where I believe we should draw the line. I don't think there
is a single society which can cope with a strong heterogenity in the genotype.
In the past humans have killed each other based on different shades of skin
color - imagine what would happen if they were different down to the bone
marrow.

Governments need to step in early and create two exclusive lists for approved
genetic mutations. One for which every member of society can opt-in free of
charge and a second list of mutations which can be purchased at your local
gene shop. Example for the first list would be improvements to your cognitive
abilities and health in general. On the second list should be mutations, which
are mainly concerned with aesthetics (change skin color, shape of ears, etc.).
Ultimately there needs to be a broad political discussion which mutation
belongs on which list - and as societies evolve those two lists will change.

~~~
ArekDymalski
>I don't think there is a single society which can cope with a strong
heterogenity in the genotype

I'm afraid we will "cope" the way it happened before: the stronger/wealthier
wealthier/healthier will control the rest. But this time it will be even more
subtle. To some extent it already happens.

------
wukoje
What do you think about the effects biohacking will have on the
diversification of people? Will we further isolate ourselves based on our
interests? If I want to be smart and enjoy solving problems I will take
nootropics while many also enjoy being strong and will supplement their selves
with vitamins and whey. Biohacking is already a reality. Bud do we want to
live in such a society?

